# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Discounted Rameswaram Hotels with Great Complimentary Offers

## mano133

Rameswaram is popularly known as 'The Varanasi of the South'. Located at the southern tip of the Indian peninsula, Rameswaram is situated at Pamban Island, at about 50 km from Mannar Island in Sri lanka. This place holds a very strong religious connection and is revered with great dedication and belief by Hindus, which makes it quite frequented by millions of pilgrims and devotees every year. There are many Rameswaram hotels with complimentary offers which make holidaying both reasonable and enjoyable for people from almost every strata of society.


hotels in Rameswaram

----------

